# Travel trailer tires



## Krisvv153

I have a 2006 Keystone Outback 27rsds. It has ST205/75D14 tires on it now. What is the difference from that to a ST205/75R14? Does it make a difference to which tire I ise?


----------



## henryck

D means bias ply while R means radial. Bias ply has a stiffer sidewall, making it perfect for off-road use.  On the other hand, the radial flexes better and will last longer. I'm running radials since they give my trailer a little smoother ride. I recommend Goodyear Endurance or the maxxis truck tires M8008.


----------

